# Soaking Chunks ?



## jerkyaddict (Feb 18, 2008)

just wondering how many folk's soak chunks in coal smoking , and if so for how long ??? i dont seem to get any decent smoke when i soak , but then again i sometime's get full ignition when i dont
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  then i get temp change
and it's less smoke too plus a pain in the arse to control heat......any help
with this would be much appreciated !!


----------



## fatback joe (Feb 18, 2008)

No soaking for me.


----------



## flash (Feb 18, 2008)

I soak, always have, always will. Otherwise as you state, instant ignition. I will soak wood for a couple of hours. I figure if it soaks well into the wood chunk, maybe the outside does dry and ignite, but it should burn more slowly towards the interior of the chunk that is still damp. I've never had any problems getting smoke.


----------



## desertlites (Feb 18, 2008)

most times I soak,but there are times I don't-why u ask?can't say for sure-just playing I spose,but I do find if I smoke dry it catches fire often.


----------



## packplantpath (Feb 18, 2008)

I've done both.  All I can tell is that soaking delayed the inevitable by about an hour.  

In my SnP, if the wood flames up, it's because I've got the airflow too high, in which case I close it down and if necessary, just take my tongs and pick the burning chunk up, blow the flames out, and stick it in a metal bucket until it's just smoldering at which time I put it back in.  Most of the time I don't have to take it out, but sometimes they just seem to be smoking too much for me and don't want to stop very fast.  This normally occurs if I'm not doing a good job paying attention and I let it get burning too good.

My rule, if I can see the smoke, there is too much smoke.


----------



## richtee (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm sold on pre-burning. Makes all this irrelevant.


----------



## jerkyaddict (Feb 18, 2008)

guessing when i soaked i did it too long , hence less smoke !!! the info here is heavenly thank's for input guy's . 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




and richtee how do you pre-burn ?? maybe i could do that instead


----------



## richtee (Feb 18, 2008)

I have a grate I put over my turkey frier/camp cookera and stack chunks on it. Fire it up and let 'em burn to just about when the flames start dying..then into the pan/pit.


----------



## jerkyaddict (Feb 18, 2008)

Richtee that is genius 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  i haz one dem dare turkey fryer's , only cooked
turkey in it once.....After i saw how many people burn'd down whatever
they lived in i got too scared to use it for anything but seafood boil's or doin big batch taters for salads n such..... but i think you may have the yellow brick road right there THANK YOU SIR !!!!


----------



## richtee (Feb 18, 2008)

It's only fire, and I can't take credit for that one...LOL!

Yer welcome.


----------



## fatback joe (Feb 18, 2008)

Sure you can, just let me take the credit for the wheel.  LOL


----------



## richtee (Feb 18, 2008)

Huh... I knew ya were old..but WOW...


----------



## glued2it (Feb 18, 2008)

If you would like to have more information on the subject, The search feature should show several results.


----------



## jerkyaddict (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks glued hadnt thought of that either :D


----------



## kookie (Feb 18, 2008)

I never soak........Takes to long to make smoke in my little cheif when soaked........


----------



## 13spicerub (Feb 28, 2008)

i did an experiment with wood chunks, i soaked for a few hours, and a day, and a week.  the water never got even closed to the center of the chunk.  eventually the water will evap and it'll catch fire and raise your temp.

 wrap it in foil and poke 2-3 small holes on each side,  never had a flare up since.


----------



## smokin' joe (Feb 28, 2008)

I pre burn...soaking is just a hassle in my opinion. But...to each his own  use an old coffee can with several holes punched in it to get the same effect.


----------



## cubguy17 (Feb 28, 2008)

I have always soaked even if it was for only 30 minutes, and I get nice looking thin smoke. I tried 1 time on a last minute decision to smoke not to soak the wood, and my normal Thin Blue Smoke was Thick White Smoke.
NO GOOD. So I will continue to soak.  Never tried preburning might have to give it a try.


----------



## jerkyaddict (Feb 28, 2008)

13spicerub i feel it....did it and thought i did something wrong along the way failure cant beat the odd's wood catches fire no matter sooner or later


----------



## richtee (Feb 28, 2008)

You are under a false impression. Dunno why. But what does steam look like? Seriously... thin blue can ONLY come from partially combusted material. As water <and other things> cook off, the smoke WILL be white. Period.

Yes this is a calling to the carpet... anyone?


----------



## jerkyaddict (Feb 28, 2008)

smokinjoe......you nailed it so far , i learned a few day's ago from Richtee about pre-burning and damn if that dont cure the inferno , it just work's no questions works damn good infact !!!!


----------



## jerkyaddict (Feb 28, 2008)

and damn if the pre-burn teacher hadnt beat me to cubguy's response....the white smoke rich speaks of could very well be a steam burn off , aside that a 30 min soak buy's you maybe a 10 min window in a hot lump bowl before you become a mini stick burner......unless you are electric it's gonna catch fast !!!!


----------



## jerkyaddict (Feb 28, 2008)

no dis-respect to cubguy as a newbie i have tried and tried before i asked is all =D


----------



## jerkyaddict (Feb 28, 2008)

i must again thank everyone for the response's and input here , couldnt ask for more as far as lesson's this forum is like the holy-grail of smoke knowledge


----------



## av8tor (Feb 28, 2008)

OK let me preface by saying I am new to smoking but it seems odd to me after seeing so many modification that people do here to get the wood to start smoking sooner i.e. replacing the cast iron boxes and going with coffee cans or thin metal pans and getting the wood pan closer to the flame.  Just curious then as to why would you soak the wood to delay the burn?


----------



## av8tor (Feb 28, 2008)

Do you put a lid on the coffee can also?


----------



## cubguy17 (Feb 28, 2008)

Looks like I better try preburning, No dis-respect taken jerkyaddict just throwing in what works for me.


----------



## smokin' joe (Feb 28, 2008)

No lid on the can.  Cut both ends off to make a tube and drill your holes.  Toss a chunk or 2 in every now and then and voila...TBS  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I just lay mine right on top of the burning lump for best results.


----------



## jerkyaddict (Feb 29, 2008)

since ritchtee's advice of preburning i notice i'm not vent chasing as much to make or take away more heat , and i am still getting just enough smoke to Git-R-Done...so i say this method is more a help then a hamper if you consider soaking for a few hour's to only have your chunk's catch fire anyhow....why not beat the beast to the bush and just do it first.....again i am a lumper and i know there are ten many way's of making nice thin smoke , but for my verticle this has thus far been the best resulted...and again i cant thank everyone enough for the input here it's all good !!!!!
john


----------

